# What does the driver app look like when rider cancels mid trip?



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

I think the rider was trying to scam me for a free or reduced ride.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The phone makes the same noise as when the pax cancels before you arrive at the pickup, and displays the same popup on the screen.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Yep, you were being scammed. Happens a lot for new riders trying to scam the system. 
Leave them on the side of the road with a 1 star rating, or ask them to restart the trip and notify [email protected]. Some PAX have lost the right to use the app for repeated offences.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> I think the rider was trying to scam me for a free or reduced ride.


think?

either the trip was canceled or it wasnt

What leads you to belive they were trying to scam you?

if the trip gets canceled it will say cancelled on the screen,so there's no guessing if they cancelled or not.you shouldnt making a post like this because you should know the answer already


----------



## LifeBeforeUber (May 18, 2015)

Had a woman do this to me once. She was a little upset about the surge and me taking a slower route. Granted I could have taken a faster route I didn't realize she was right. Nonetheless, after repeatedly giving it to with snide comments....she cancelled almost 10 minutes from the destination.....she said it was an accident.....I wanted to say "oh...well you can get out here". But I didn't I got her to the the destination. Next time if that happens, I will ask them to open up the app again.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I recommend kicking them out immediately if they end the app. If you ask them to re-request a ride, they will just 1 star you. Just tell them the truth that your insurance only covers them while the app is on so they must exit.
Was the "slower" route what the gps recommended? You should never feel the need to apologize for going the recommended route. If the customer suggests a preferred route, fine...take it but don't let them abuse you.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

LifeBeforeUber said:


> Had a woman do this to me once. She was a little upset about the surge and me taking a slower route. Granted I could have taken a faster route I didn't realize she was right. Nonetheless, after repeatedly giving it to with snide comments....she cancelled almost 10 minutes from the destination.....she said it was an accident.....I wanted to say "oh...well you can get out here". But I didn't I got her to the the destination. Next time if that happens, I will ask them to open up the app again.


Damn straight. She has to pay the $1 insurance fee, the $1.85 pickup fee again. You don't make much, but the pax pays more, so they learn. I offer then a chance to "recover from the mistaken CXL, and make an other request. Or leave them at the next exit. Oh well. 
Most of the time they are trying to get out of a surge charge. If they are playing the system notify Support-uber-com and that account may be closed. They can always use another credit card to start a new acct, but that is all we can do.


----------

